# What would you do if President of club stole from the club?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just curious what your club would do.

Stole funds from raffles and benefit shoots and club funds.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

We had an issue with the former Archery Director at our club in a similar situation. I was told, he was asked politely to resign from the club.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JHolling said:


> We had an issue with the former Archery Director at our club in a similar situation. I was told, he was asked politely to resign from the club.


He was removed at this club. But the fact he took from benefit events just irritates the life out of me.
DB


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Would it be wrong to hold a long shot contest with the dot affixed to the area of his body that probably does most of his thinking


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Press charges, and get the money back with intrest. Try not to get in a law suit they get expensive.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

In the interest of the club, give him the option or repay that taken or face charges.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I would prefer he repay the club, resign and never show his face again.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Turn it over to the cops to pursue, then hope the DA for this particular county is an archer/outdoorsman so they will feel a little added incentive to prosecute.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stealing is wrong but give him or her the opportunity to explain their actions. If they decline then I would allow the court system to fight your battle.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

tough to call, bs I can tell you that


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

My husband won a bow at a fundraiser. A new PSE Bow Madness. It was suppose to be sold at a local bow shop by the club president, Josh Watkins, and the money to go the benefactor of the fundraiser. 
I was told he sold the bow and mailed a check to the benefactor, who has never received it. 
My husband has left messages and his calls are not returned- requesting the bow, the money, or proof the money was given to that person. He has been given the opportunity to explain and make right. Charges will be filed.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I doubt the law will do much, but would give him the chance to make it right if not get the law on him if they dont do anything get the goon squad, I would not let it go until he made it right


----------



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

if he is down on his luck or fallen on hard times,ask for help.if he did it to feed a habit hang the maggot.Nothin worse than a peer you called a friend sleeling from every single member of your club.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

bottom line: the word "stole"=CRIME if you don't prosecute, you're saying stealing is ok, no matter what the circumstances, how ironic, maybe he thinks he's Robin Hood, LOL


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

With the way the economy is now I would have to get answers before coming to a decision. People do crazy things to survive.


----------



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

STEALING. doesn't matter from what business etc. Prosecute might stop others from doing it.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure steeling is against the law, the athorities should handle it. But I think it will have to depend on how savere it was.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

JAG said:


> My husband won a bow at a fundraiser. A new PSE Bow Madness. It was suppose to be sold at a local bow shop by the club president, Josh Watkins, and the money to go the benefactor of the fundraiser.
> I was told he sold the bow and mailed a check to the benefactor, who has never received it.
> My husband has left messages and his calls are not returned- requesting the bow, the money, or proof the money was given to that person. He has been given the opportunity to explain and make right. Charges will be filed.


Wow. I didn't know about all this.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I donated quite a few items that didn't get put in the fund raisers hands it was intended for as well.

Actually the folks who son it was intended for have received hardly anything and if we didn't ask he would have got away with it.

I questioned him on my end and he assured me they would be compensated. To this day they have not. This doesn't sit well with Oklahoma Archers and not how we deal with each other. My hopes he gets his punishment. 

Archery a small community and there not much your going to hide. Stealing from those who gave to help victims of hardship out of there heart is the worse crime of stealing one could do in my honest opionion.
DB


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd give him the choice. Tell him to either to be a man and pay back with interest. If he says no. Kick him out and go to the law.

Jake


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Makes me sick. Tony has called and left messages and now his phone is not working. I hope he is blacklisted in archery .


Daniel Boone said:


> I donated quite a few items that didn't get put in the fund raisers hands it was intended for as well.
> 
> Actually the folks who son it was intended for have received hardly anything and if we didn't ask he would have got away with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JAG said:


> Makes me sick. Tony has called and left messages and now his phone is not working. I hope he is blacklisted in archery .


He got tired of my emails. He lucky I'm not closer or he would be in small claims court on my stuff. I'm sure he realizes life in archery in Oklahoma wont exist for him. I handed him the package to give to Byron and Susan. Needless to say it never made it there. Tired to say Vaughn and members told him to sale it give him the money. But I found out that was a lie. I think some of the members thought I was just being a pain, but Ill bet now they understand exactly why I smelled a rat. If the club members don't prosecute they deserve ever thing they get because he will do it again to someone else. Ill be glad to come testify.
DB


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Stealing from those who gave to help victims of hardship out of there heart is the worse crime of stealing one could do in my honest opionion.
> DB


I couldn't agree more with this statement.

Unfreakinbelievable.....:thumbs_do

Don't believe I've ever met Mr Watkins, and if i have he didn't leave an impression because i sure don't remember him.

Oklahoma and Texas archers are a tight knit group. Worst thing he could have ever done.....


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

well DB and Lonestar you two are elected the marshals- go get him!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

call the cops total lost of trust to the club


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

All I can say what scum he must be


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

12sonly said:


> With the way the economy is now I would have to get answers before coming to a decision. People do crazy things to survive.


the need to survive does not make it right to steal. Prosecute the dbag and let everyone know what he did and who he is.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> Oklahoma and Texas archers are a tight knit group. Worst thing he could have ever done.....


This right here is what I don't understand. Everyone is a tight knit group, but you have a guy blow into a college town, not attending school.With so many stories that screamed BS from the moment I met him, and you elected him president w/ control over club funds after only being around for a year. A simple background check would have showed he has a pending case of embezzlement out of OKC. 

So this whole crazy things to survive is out of the question. No way somebody does the same crime twice out of survival. 

Prosecute and throw him where he belongs. PRISON

This is in no way a jab at the club, but use your head and protect your own. All the clubs I am a part of have 4 officers one being.a treasurer for a reason. Not that we don't trust each othe,its how the business world works, any spending of funds has to go through atleast 2 people to be cleared.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hunter0717 said:


> This right here is what I don't understand. Everyone is a tight knit group, but you have a guy blow into a college town, not attending school.With so many stories that screamed BS from the moment I met him, and you elected him president w/ control over club funds after only being around for a year. A simple background check would have showed he has a pending case of embezzlement out of OKC.
> 
> So this whole crazy things to survive is out of the question. No way somebody does the same crime twice out of survival.
> 
> ...


Red flags should have been seen. But its not like everyone wants the job. We should all learn from this for sure. But bottomline he still needs to be brought to justice.
DB


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

haha


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

where you been DB, what happened with this, did you guys get this pres ousted


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> where you been DB, what happened with this, did you guys get this pres ousted


So far I have heard nothing has been done. Shame, he will go scam someone else.
DB


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ya, he was ousted. Investigator has been gathering all the info, guy was questioned and admited it all, so just waiting to see what DA says.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

JAG said:


> Ya, he was ousted. Investigator has been gathering all the info, guy was questioned and admited it all, so just waiting to see what DA says.


I hate stuff like this, I mean everyone has jobs, family, problems, sickness, and when the work week is up we get to shoot our bows, then you have a pos like this around the archery world, makes me sick and I hope they nail his azz to the wall


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Is Jag's guy and DB's guy the same guy?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

htb said:


> Is Jag's guy and DB's guy the same guy?


 yes


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Chootem!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I smell an arse whuppin' coming on.........


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> So far I have heard nothing has been done. Shame, he will go scam someone else.
> DB


oh no... he is being charged... waiting on the DA.....he has been blacklisted around here and has pending charges now.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Update: arrested in December on Felony embezzlement charge, got out on on bail. His mother repaid the club. Court date is today.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im quessing she didnt pay for my items I donated to Archerdad!

But I was told this at an event this weekend. Put a big smile on my face. Hope he learns but seriously doubt it.
DB


----------

